# Cube 2016



## ReactionGTC (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

wie im Link zu lesen ist gibts nächstes Jahr wieder einen Downhiller mit 215mm in 27.5".

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/cube-downhill-bike-leogang-first-look.html

Gruß Thomas


----------



## bikerfrooody (18. Juni 2015)

So stell ich mir auch nen Downhiller vor ! Das Gewicht ist halt echt der Hammer !
Bin gespannt was sich die nächsten Wochen so tut bei den Würfeln. Ich denke auf jeden fall ein neues Stereo 160.

Fredi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias_B. (21. Juni 2015)

Auf jeden Fall wird alles teurer, das ist schonmal klar!


----------



## bikerfrooody (26. Juni 2015)

ja das ist richtig derb !


----------



## bikerfrooody (28. Juni 2015)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1855791
 da ist das neue DH bike in farbe


----------



## Boardi05 (1. Juli 2015)

Zur Eurobike kommt ein *150mm 27,5 Plus* Radl
*
Stereo 160 *HPA 2700-3700€ HPC 4000-6500€







Auf den Bildern nicht zu sehen, am Unterrohr is ne öffnung für den DI2 Akku


----------



## Boardi05 (1. Juli 2015)

*Two15 HPA 27.5. *4500-6000€


----------



## Boardi05 (1. Juli 2015)

*Stereo 120 *HPA 2200-2700€ HPC 3200-4000€ 
Rahmengröße 16″, 18″ und 20″ sind mit  27.5″ Laufrädern erhältlich, hingegen 19″, 21″ und 23″ nur mit 29" Laufrädern


----------



## trail_fuchs (1. Juli 2015)

Oh man das 215 ist ja richtig richtig lecker geworden


----------



## steffenbecki (3. Juli 2015)

Ja auch am preis...so langsam hörts auf . Da kriegst ja 2 für von anderen herstellern


----------



## Tobias_B. (3. Juli 2015)

Leute einfach mal abwarten! Wenn nächstes Jahr alle teuerer werden dann ist Cube von der Preis Leistung immer noch ganz vorne mit dabei! Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das 215 in der oben abgebildeten Variante so viel kostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (3. Juli 2015)

Is egal 4500 bis 6000 is trotzdem für ein rad zu teuer.. finde ich grds... angebot und nachfrage eben.

Wobei ich dir recht gebe. Cube hat im Vergleich zu direktversendern echt gut aufgeholt. Und geil aussehen tun die bikes allemal. ))).


----------



## steffenbecki (3. Juli 2015)

Tobias_B. schrieb:


> Leute einfach mal abwarten! Wenn nächstes Jahr alle teuerer werden dann ist Cube von der Preis Leistung immer noch ganz vorne mit dabei! Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das 215 in der oben abgebildeten Variante so viel kostet.



Na ja schau mal an was das alte two 15 gekostet hat. Dann nimmst noch sram komponenten dazu und die preisentwicklung. Und dann dürftest rekativ schnell bei dem preis sein. Wenns die teamvariante ist schaust dir das stereo an. Das kostet 6 rum bzw mehr. Alleine die dämpfer und gabel . Dämpfer wird 750 bis 800 euro einzeln kosten.
Dürfte also leider realistisch sein vom preis.


----------



## stobimax (5. Juli 2015)

Tobias_B. schrieb:


> Leute einfach mal abwarten! Wenn nächstes Jahr alle teuerer werden dann ist Cube von der Preis Leistung immer noch ganz vorne mit dabei! Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das 215 in der oben abgebildeten Variante so viel kostet.



Bin gespannt was die Version auf dem Bild kostet und ob das die teuerste Variante ist - eigentlich müsste die Top-Version eine Shimano-Ausstattung haben, so wie fast alle Top-Modelle. Die SRAM-Bikes sind bei Cube eigentlich immer günstiger. Mal abwarten, ob die Preise wirklich so stimmen werden, da geb ich Tobias Recht


----------



## steffenbecki (5. Juli 2015)

stobimax schrieb:


> Bin gespannt was die Version auf dem Bild kostet und ob das die teuerste Variante ist - eigentlich müsste die Top-Version eine Shimano-Ausstattung haben, so wie fast alle Top-Modelle. Die SRAM-Bikes sind bei Cube eigentlich immer günstiger. Mal abwarten, ob die Preise wirklich so stimmen werden, da geb ich Tobias Recht



Och neute xt 11 fach. Deutlich billiger


----------



## Vincy (22. August 2015)




----------



## Vincy (26. August 2015)

*Stereo 160 C68 27,5 Action Team  5999€*





*Stereo 160 C62 SL 27,5  4199€*





*Stereo 160 C62 Race 27,5  3799€*







*



Stereo 140 C68 SLT 29  5999€
*






*Stereo 140 C62 SL 29  3999€*

*

 *



*

Stereo 140 C68 SLT 27,5  7299€*

*



Stereo 140 C62 SL 27,5  3999€*

*

 *

*Stereo 140 C62 Race 27,5  3799€*

*

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (26. August 2015)

*AMS 100 C62 SLT 29  5499€*



*AMS 100 C62 SL 29  3799€*

*

 *

*AMS 100 C62 Race 29  3199€*

*

*


----------



## Vincy (26. August 2015)

*Stereo 160 HPA TM 27,5  3499€*



*
Stereo 160 HPA SL 27,5  2999€*

*

 *

*
Stereo 160 HPA Race 27,5   2599€*

*

 *


----------



## Vincy (26. August 2015)

*TWO 15 HPA SL 27,5  5999€*




*

TWO 15 HPA Race 27,5  3999€*


----------



## Vincy (26. August 2015)

*Stereo 150 HPA SL 27,5+  3499€*





*Stereo 150 HPA Race 27,5+   2999€*

*

 *


----------



## Vincy (26. August 2015)

*Fritzz 180 HPA SL 27,5  4199€*





*Fritzz 180 HPA SRace 27,5  2799€*

*

 *


----------



## Vincy (26. August 2015)

*Stereo 140 HPA SL 27,5  3199€*




*Stereo 140 HPA Race 27,5  2899€*

*



Stereo 140 HPA Pro 27,5  2299€*

*

 *


----------



## Vincy (26. August 2015)

*Stereo 120 HPC SL 27,5 *und *29  3799€*


*
Stereo 120 HPC Race 27,5 *und *29  2999€*

*






Stereo 120 HPA SL 27,5 und 29  2499€*

*



Stereo 120 HPA Race 27,5 und 29  1999€*

*



Stereo 120 HPA Pro 27,5 und 29  1599€*

*

 *


----------



## DarkRusher (27. August 2015)

Da hat teilweise Cube ganz schön die Preise angezogen.
Mein Stereo SHPC 140 TM 27.5 ist relativ vergleichbar mit dem Stereo 140 C62 SL und kostet 400€ mehr.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (27. August 2015)

Jep, wie es schon angekündigt wurde.
So pi mal Daumen schätze ich: alles etwa 20% teurer.


----------



## Tobias_B. (27. August 2015)

DarkRusher schrieb:


> Da hat teilweise Cube ganz schön die Preise angezogen.
> Mein Stereo SHPC 140 TM 27.5 ist relativ vergleichbar mit dem Stereo 140 C62 SL und kostet 400€ mehr.




Wie oft denn noch... 2016 wird alles gegen 10% teurer bei Cube in dieser Klasse. Liegt am schlechten Taiwan Dollar Kurs kurz gefasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkRusher (27. August 2015)

Tobias_B. schrieb:


> Wie oft denn noch... 2016 wird alles gegen 10% teurer bei Cube in dieser Klasse. Liegt am schlechten Taiwan Dollar Kurs kurz gefasst.


Was heisst hier wie oft den noch, vorher waren das alles Spekulationen, weil keiner die genauen Preise gekannt hat.


----------



## brösmeli (27. August 2015)

Gibts schon irgendwo eine Preisliste?


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2015)

DarkRusher schrieb:


> Was heisst hier wie oft den noch, vorher waren das alles Spekulationen, weil keiner die genauen Preise gekannt hat.



Den dollarkurs war nur spekulation? Man hat es schon übers ganze jahr gsehen wie es immer schlimmer wurde. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## DarkRusher (27. August 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Den dollarkurs war nur spekulation? Man hat es schon übers ganze jahr gsehen wie es immer schlimmer wurde.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


Der natürlich nicht. Mir ist schon klar, dass sich daraus Rückschlüsse ziehen lassen, aber aus dem Dollarkurs kannst du ja nicht 100%ig den Cube Verkaufspreis ableiten. Es ging doch dabei lediglich nur um ein konkretes Beispiel. Mir war auch vorher schon klar, das die Preise ansteigen.


----------



## Vincy (27. August 2015)

Du mußt da den Währungskurs Dollar zu Euro nehmen, da hat der Euro über 20% verloren.
Die Hersteller müssen in Dollar bezahlen, der EU-Käufer aber in Euro.


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2015)

Und aus den 20% die der Euro auf den Dollar verlohren hat, lies sich ca. ableiten, dass die Bikes bei gleicher Ausstattung 15-25% teurer werden. Hinzu kommt, dass Shimano angeblich die Preise um 6% erhöht hat (unabhängig vom Währungskurs)

Die Preise von Cube find ich eh noch relativ gut, da hat Ghost schon mehr angezogen. 

Die Topmodelle sind n bissl teuer, aber im "Mittelklassesegment" gibts doch einiges interessantes, z.b. beim Fritzz 2800€ fürs kleine ist n guter Preis. 

Radon hat da auf FB mal einen interessanten kommentar abgegeben, da hamse gezeigt, wann sie die 2016er Teile bestellt haben, die haben nur um 7-9% teurer eingekauft als im Jahr davor, deshalb haben die die Preise nur leicht angezogen.


----------



## Vincy (27. August 2015)

Dafür holt sich Radon/H&S Bike-Discount über die anderen Waren ihr Geld wieder rein.


----------



## Orby (27. August 2015)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Gibts schon irgendwo eine Preisliste?



Seit gestern oder vorgestern Cube HP. 

Kann es sein das Cube das Stereo 140 mit 29 drastisch von der Vilefalt reduziert hat oder kommt da noch was. 

Außerdem scheint man verstärkt auf die neuen Fox Gabeln und die neue XT zu gehen. Wobei verständlich, Sponsoren EWS.


----------



## brösmeli (28. August 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Seit gestern oder vorgestern Cube HP.



??? Wo? Bin wohl zu blöd ! Find nix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (28. August 2015)

Bei mir funktioniert die seite nicht, kann mir kein Bike im detail ansehen.


----------



## Black-Falcon (28. August 2015)

Falls ihr einen Adblocker nutzt, schaltet diesen vorübergehend aus. Dann funktioniert die Seite halbwegs.


----------



## pacechris (28. August 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Falls ihr einen Adblocker nutzt, schaltet diesen vorübergehend aus. Dann funktioniert die Seite halbwegs.



Hab es auch gerade gemerkt, danke


----------



## A-Kaiser (28. August 2015)

Hier gibts den Katalog

http://www.cube.eu/service/kataloge-2016/


----------



## Yoshimura (30. August 2015)

Gibt es denn dieses Jahr kein Video von der Eurobike, bei dem die neuen CUBEs kurz mal vorgestellt werden? So wie die Jahre davor.


----------



## Deleted253406 (31. August 2015)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Jep, wie es schon angekündigt wurde.
> So pi mal Daumen schätze ich: alles etwa 20% teurer.



Vielleicht verbauen sie dafür dann endlich vernünftige Schaltzüge und Schrauben, die nicht schon vom Angucken abreißen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

